# Eye problem on driving license



## 45moon (Dec 30, 2010)

Yesterday I had a eye test in Shanghai to apply for a drving license, unfortunately my left eye was found that it is amblyopia, about 0.4 ( or 4.6 in another unit system), no problem for color distinguishing, but sight is vague even with any kind of glasses. My right eye is perfect, about 1.2( or 5.1), during my daily life, I have no problem on my sight. But I was rejected because of only one eye.

Can anyone tell me can I apply for a driving license in Dubai?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the eye test is basically done in a similar fashion with them testing how far you can see letters with each eye. So if such a test failed you in China then expect it to fail you here. I think such eye tests are standardized the world over.


----------



## 45moon (Dec 30, 2010)

I seached on google about amblyopia and driving, in some countries, it is acceptable if one eye is good enough, even in some cases, people with only one eye can drive.

There may be different unit systems on sight, in China system, I can see very bottom line with my right eye, but middle of letter line with my left eye. Distance is aobut 3 meters.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

45moon said:


> I seached on google about amblyopia and driving, in some countries, it is acceptable if one eye is good enough, even in some cases, people with only one eye can drive.
> 
> There may be different unit systems on sight, in China system, I can see very bottom line with my right eye, but middle of letter line with my left eye. Distance is aobut 3 meters.


whaaat??? i think i also have the same problem with my right eye, my left eye is ok, and i don't need glasses at all. Does it mean that I'm not able to drive??? i will never get a driving license in my life because of my bad eyesight?? ??????? this is the worst news i've ever heard this year...!!! then what about those people who wear glasses???


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe contact lenses could help?


----------



## 45moon (Dec 30, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Maybe contact lenses could help?


The problem is till now no lens, surgery or treatment can help to cure or reduce amblyopia of an adult, those myopic is luckier, they can drive with lens which can help them improve their sight.


----------



## 45moon (Dec 30, 2010)

Deanne Z said:


> whaaat??? i think i also have the same problem with my right eye, my left eye is ok, and i don't need glasses at all. Does it mean that I'm not able to drive??? i will never get a driving license in my life because of my bad eyesight?? ??????? this is the worst news i've ever heard this year...!!! then what about those people who wear glasses???


Checking with your ophthalmologist, whether your right eye can be remedied or not, if yes, there should be no problem, at least in China.

Are you in Dubai? Deanne, can you help to check about amblyopia there?


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

45moon said:


> Checking with your ophthalmologist, whether your right eye can be remedied or not, if yes, there should be no problem, at least in China.
> 
> Are you in Dubai? Deanne, can you help to check about amblyopia there?


Well, I'll try...:confused2:


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

45moon said:


> Yesterday I had a eye test in Shanghai to apply for a drving license, unfortunately my left eye was found that it is amblyopia, about 0.4 ( or 4.6 in another unit system), no problem for color distinguishing, but sight is vague even with any kind of glasses. My right eye is perfect, about 1.2( or 5.1), during my daily life, I have no problem on my sight. But I was rejected because of only one eye.
> 
> Can anyone tell me can I apply for a driving license in Dubai?


contact BELHASA DRIVING CENTRE 055 4972877, DUBAI


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

The eye tests conducted in the driving school are not that tough. Use contacts and if that doesn't help, memorize the chart  You will see a mass of students going in and out of the eye test room in a big place like Belhasa so you can roam around to do this without any issue.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovely advice!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

45moon said:


> Checking with your ophthalmologist, whether your right eye can be remedied or not, if yes, there should be no problem, at least in China.
> 
> Are you in Dubai? Deanne, can you help to check about amblyopia there?


My advice would be to enquire about your eye condition and whether you will be able to legally obtain a driving license once you arrive.

I would not advocate trying to get a license by hook or by crook if your eyesight does not meet the legal requirements here for the following reasons:
1. The driving is absolutely manic here and standards are generally poor. Even for a person who has perfect eyesight, driving is seen as a last resort to getting around and the mere thought of joining the mad race on the road is enough to give most of us a panic attack.

2. If your eyesight does not meet the minimum requirement, you will be a danger to both yourself and other road users.

Public transport has come a long way over the last few years and it is now a lot easier to get around, be it by taxi, metro, bus or even by hiring your own driver or getting lifts from friends and colleagues. Hence, even you are not able to drive, you will still be able to get around with relative ease. I did not drive for over a year when I arrived here and had no problems getting around (there was no metro then!) and even now I only drive because I have to.


----------

